# Ridgeley, Wva?



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Does anybody on here or around here, remember or know Bobby Mears from Ridgeley, Wva? He use to have several routed tracks in the Cumberland, Md area? He use to have a store once at the Country Club Mall in LaVale, Md. Then at one time in Frostburg Md. And finally in his garage in the upstairs. I was wondering does anybody know if he still has these tracks in storage or have they been sold or ??????? Can or could anybody provide some additional information. 

After remembering a few more details, Bob Mears had a store called Gran Prix Raceway. This was the name he used during the time he was running his track. There where a few guys that also raced there their names where as follows: Jeff and Steve Grogg, (they are with the City of Cumberland Fire Dept.) Gary Long, (Now retired MSP) Jay Walters, I know there where more I just can;t remember anymore of them. So if anybody reads this and Knows these people or remembers the track. It would be nice to hear any updates they may have now.


Sorry for the typo's! I went back today and corrected them.

Thanks in advance!
Henry 

:wave:


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Bump,....


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

How about if you contact the Cumberland Fire dept & work it backwards through Jeff & Steve Grogg...


----------



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

I would like to know if Bob is still around, I haven't heard from him in years. The track he had was an American Black, mine is the American royal black track (all the curves are banked).
glbbb


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

glbbb
If I remember right Bob, had that track stored in the garage space he had under the room where he had a hill climg type of track the we raced on. The track had 2 cross overs. I'll try and drawing up what the track looked like if I remember correctly. 

noddaz---I did call the city's fire depart and left a message for Jeff to call. He is suppose to be bad to work this Sunday.

If I hear anything about Bob, I'll pass along the information.

Henry


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Up-Date!

Well I sopke with Jeff Grogg this evening. He mentioned that he has heard Bob Mears is running his track on tuesday nights. He is going to try and get over there this week and let me know what he finds out. He did mention Bob sold the big track he had over 2 years ago, but that has not been confirmed. I did tell Jeff about hobbytalk so hopefully he will see this tread and post up what he finds out this coming week.

glbbb---if I hear from Jeff with Bob's contact info, I'll send it along to you. Also could you please ID yourself? Thanks.

Henry


----------

